# CCR 2000 - possible purchase?



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

A local Facebook resale page has a CCR 2000 that the owner says ran last year, but doesn't run anymore. She is only asking $30, so I figured it's worth a shot at fixing! I'm guessing the carb is just gummed up.

Anything to look out for with these models? 

Thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ignition modules are known to go out and parts are extremely expensive for the engine, same thing for ccr3000s


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'll bring my spark tester to confirm it's not spark related. Does the price sound fair for a non-running machine?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeah it seems fair enough


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

It now resides inside my garage!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> It now resides inside my garage!


Congrats! Great score. The question everyone wants to know. Is it a keeper or a flipper? Hard to part with a good solid single stage machine especially one with a Suzuki engine. Over the years single stage machines have become my "go to" for most storms with less than 8" of snow. Really like the versatility and maneuverability of a single stage machine.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks! I may keep it. I've never used a single stage, so I'm eager to see how it does. I guess I'll have to wait a few months. 
So, I pulled the covers off and drained out the old and stale gas. I then took the carb off and shot some carb cleaner through it. It looked really clean inside! I pulled the spark plug and it looked pretty good. 
I put the carb back on, primed it and cranked it a bit. It fired up and ran great! Nice steady speed and the auger engaged just fine! Wow, all for $30! I'm stoked!
I'll post up some pictures of it later.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

It could use a new belt, but that's about it!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Make sure the paddles are in reasonably good shape. They have a big impact on how far she'll throw...


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

uberT said:


> Make sure the paddles are in reasonably good shape. They have a big impact on how far she'll throw...


The paddles look ok. They have some wear, but since this is my first single stage, I don't know if they are too worn or not. I'm sure I can look up a measurement or something to find out.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Paddles and scraper bar are the two big "wear and tear" items on any single stage snow blower. If it's in the budget and you plan on keeping the machine, I'd throw on a new set of paddles and scraper bar if the current ones are showing any kind of wear. Worn paddles really decrease discharge distance on a single stage. Don't get me wrong, it will still throw plenty far, but you may lose 10ft of max throw distance.


----------

